# New



## rickyknight1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, its nice to meet you all!

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## aj47 (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome to our community. I'm guessing you write ... but what?  Tell us more!  How did you find us?  What do you like to read?


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes, i write! But I've been unable to post anything on this forum 

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk

I don't understand why it's not letting me!!! 

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk

I need to contact website in the morning, im going to sleep 

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## aj47 (Jun 20, 2016)

Your'e still a "new member"  Until you level up to "regular member" you can't start threads in the creative areas.  This is spam prevention.


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ohhh...

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk



Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk

How long do i have?

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## aj47 (Jun 20, 2016)

Please have a look at da Rules


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! Have a read around and in two posts' time you can get stuck in


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome, *ricky*! What sort of things do you like to write?

*HC*


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Ricky.

Welcome to the forums.  Take some time and wander around, contribute feedback to the creative boards, chime in on writing discussions.  Get to know the forum and its members.  And remember that this is first and foremost a Writing Forum.  As a writer you have words, as writers we like it when people use them.  A couple of emojis and a little text speak is fine, but should not be the primary means of communication.  Also, consider turning off the tag line of your mobile device, nearly two thirds of your content has been: Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk.  It is very distracting and makes your posts very hard to read.

Why am I being the proverbial wet blanket?  Not to rain on your parade by any means, just to keep it pointed in the right direction.  Consider investing a little more time in the forum and getting to know its members, and let them get to know you before rushing to display work in the creative areas.  Everyone else has already asked:  What do you write: Poetry, prose, short stories, screen plays?  What sort of things do you like to read?  Start with the basics and go beyond a simple text message.

- Darkkin, the Tedious


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 21, 2016)

bdcharles said:


> Welcome to the forum! Have a read around and in two posts' time you can get stuck in


I sure will! Thank you

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk



HarperCole said:


> Welcome, *ricky*! What sort of things so you like to write?
> 
> *HC*


I write poetry/prose and short stories 

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 21, 2016)

How do you gain inspiration to write poetry and prose? Would you be interested in the poetry competitions here?


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Umm I've often found music a good source. For example, last night i was listening to some violin. And then Bam! Lol

Yes i sure would, that sounds fun!


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 21, 2016)

Music is an amazing muse.  Any favourite composers?  James Newton Howard and Danny Elfman are go tos for me.


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, I've recently been listening to Bliss- They made history


----------

